# 2001 Sentra Auto Trans fluid...



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

1st off hello everyone. What is the change interval for the ATF for a 2001 Sentra SE. I assume it is the same for all model auto trans but I decided to be specific. Which leads me to my next question: what is the fluid capacity for the Auto trans? Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hint: it's in your owners manual.

it's also in mine ( i have a 2001 sentra )


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

The next place I was gonna look, thanks. :thumbup:


----------

